# Does chocolate = diaper rash??



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok, I admit it. I LOVE chocolate







But for the last week or so I can't seem to get rid of my new angel's diaper rash







I've tryed changing the way I wash her diapers and the stuff I use but nothing helps. Burt's Bee's even seems to irritate it worse







: But I did notice it got better the 2 days I was snowed in and couldn't get my daily dose of chocolate. Please tell me it's just a coincidence. She doesn't act like her stomach hurts or gassy. And her poop has all been very consistent. So, does anyone know if the chocolate could be causing the rash?


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Yes, it can for some people. I think chocolate is the cruelest allergy!


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I can't eat much chocolate right now. DS gets really cranky. I figured this out around Christmas when I was eating a bunch. Think about everything you have been eating and if there is anything new or over consumed in your diet. I find I can eat anything as long as it is in small quantities, including chocolate. Also, the rash could be from your baby wipes if you are using something new.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

You were snowed in. Could it be that you weren't changing her bottom and then taking her outside? My nipples get chapped if I nurse and then we leave the house before they're dry. Could the same be happening to her bum?


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

y I overdid it on the chocolate and within a day ds had a nasty red diaper rash, was gassy and fussy. I stopped with the chocolate and the rash disappeared almost overnight. Thing is I also ate an egg which I've been avoiding so I'm not sure which it was. Not much help but just chiming in. BTW Gaiamom I don't which is worse being snowed in or going without chocolate


----------

